# how often to feed  & water



## AASKunkie (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm a total newB. I've setup my hydro grow room with MH lamp & have so far have 4 plants that are in their vegt. state. I've been using a root-deeping tech. and it worked for baby plants but now after 2 weeks they've got about 10cm high and have to move them into a bigger pot, so I did and now I have to manually feed them. Can anyone tell me how often & how much I've to water & feed these babies....
Thanks in advance....
AAS


----------



## jrobertson (Mar 7, 2007)

when I hand water, I water three times a day when the lights are on, I use rockwool though not dirt.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 7, 2007)

AASKunkie said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I'm a total newB. I've setup my hydro grow room with MH lamp & have so far have 4 plants that are in their vegt. state. I've been using a root-deeping tech. and it worked for baby plants but now after 2 weeks they've got about 10cm high and have to move them into a bigger pot, so I did and now I have to manually feed them. Can anyone tell me how often & how much I've to water & feed these babies....
> Thanks in advance....
> AAS


 
Welcome to MP .  I dunno what 'root-deeping tech' is, but if it is similar to rockwool, coco, or hydroton, you cannot overwater.  Of course, you cannot submerge the medium without additional aeration, but basically just don't let it dry out.  Post pics if you can.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 12, 2007)

hello and welcome.

depending on the hydro system my freind. details details details!!

as EM said above, its hard to overwater with hydro. i got my nft running 1 hour on watering, 1 hour off all day and then all night off.

some people like to water for an hour, 3 times daily with the drip systems. it all depends


----------



## KADE (Mar 12, 2007)

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> some people like to water for an hour, 3 times daily with the drip systems. it all depends


 
24 hours a day =)


----------



## bmxboi123 (Mar 13, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> 24 hours a day =)


ditto for me and the bro.


----------



## lemonyfresh (Mar 15, 2007)

I do 24h h2o and light in veg.  So far so good.


----------

